# [SOLVED] what key to press to run toshiba recovery



## coltmanneil

Could someone tell me how to reboot my pc using the recovery disk from toshiba.I was doing a system restore and the PC locked up,now it wont restart to windows(i have xp).I can remember the key to press to get the PC to boot form CD.It is an equium A60.When starting now it just goes blue then reboots.It would also be nice if i could repair windows instead of re-installing it.Cheers.


----------



## TriggerFinger

*Re: what key to press to run toshiba recovery*



coltmanneil said:


> Could someone tell me how to reboot my pc using the recovery disk from toshiba.I was doing a system restore and the PC locked up,now it wont restart to windows(i have xp).I can remember the key to press to get the PC to boot form CD.It is an equium A60.When starting now it just goes blue then reboots.It would also be nice if i could repair windows instead of re-installing it.Cheers.


hi coltmanneil, 

recovery disk you mean from the recovery partition of the hard drive?


----------



## coltmanneil

*Re: what key to press to run toshiba recovery*

No in 2004 when it was new it came with a restore or recovery disk,a cd.
Trouble is on most Pcs ,when starting up you press Delete to enter boot up procedure.Cant remember what button to press that will do the same job as "del".
Cheers


----------



## TriggerFinger

*Re: what key to press to run toshiba recovery*



coltmanneil said:


> No in 2004 when it was new it came with a restore or recovery disk,a cd.
> Trouble is on most Pcs ,when starting up you press Delete to enter boot up procedure.Cant remember what button to press that will do the same job as "del".
> Cheers


just to clarify... you are referring to a CD recovery disk and not from a recovery partition, am i correct? press F12 to change boot device into CD drive.


----------



## coltmanneil

*Re: what key to press to run toshiba recovery*

Yes this is a cd disk not a partition HDD.I am trying to repair rather than re-install as there is a lot of family photos i want to save.The PC has been running fine for 16months not problems but locked up when i was doing a system restore.I have anti virus and spy sweeper installed on it.
The last time i reformatted it i cannot remember seeing a repair option on the menu???
I will let you know how i get on.Thanks for your help I ll try the F12 button.


----------



## TriggerFinger

*Re: what key to press to run toshiba recovery*



coltmanneil said:


> Yes this is a cd disk not a partition HDD.I am trying to repair rather than re-install as there is a lot of family photos i want to save.The PC has been running fine for 16months not problems but locked up when i was doing a system restore.I have anti virus and spy sweeper installed on it.
> The last time i reformatted it i cannot remember seeing a repair option on the menu???
> I will let you know how i get on.Thanks for your help I ll try the F12 button.


here's a good reference on how to do the repair of Windows:

http://www.informationweek.com/news...UNN2JVN?articleID=189400897&_requestid=812812

very detailed and has pictures in it too... easy to follow.

post back if you need any assistance.


----------



## coltmanneil

*Re: what key to press to run toshiba recovery*

Thanks Triggerfinger,
Tried my laptop lastnight and i got to the boot options menu(F12).Unfortunately Dumbo here has left his restore disk at home in the UK,and I am in Norway.Many thanks i am sure it will work next week.


----------



## TriggerFinger

*Re: what key to press to run toshiba recovery*

You're very welcome.

tsk tsk tsk...... bad Dumbo... :4-thatsba

ok then, just keep us posted. have a good day


----------



## coltmanneil

*Re: what key to press to run toshiba recovery*

Unfortunately my laptop recovery cd had no repair facilty on it.Also when i had the chance to recover from HDD ,it had not been backed up.
I will have to learn how to do this to avoid this happening again.My problem is creating a partition and deciding how much of space you need to do this????
Any tips on how to do this????
Help appreciated.


----------



## Madcatz

*Re: what key to press to run toshiba recovery*

if your looking to just backup your data, I wouldn't suggest doing it on the same hard drive. I would either back it up to an external hard drive or burn it to a dvd. reason being is if your hard drive goes bad and is no longer readable or recognizable in a computer, then your data is gone also (unless you want to pay up the yin yang for someone to tear apart the drive in a clean room and physically get the data off the platters)


----------



## TriggerFinger

*Re: what key to press to run toshiba recovery*

Hi coltmanneil,

are you back in the UK?

about backing up your data; Madcatz is right, back it up using an external drive or CD/DVD. CD and DVD media nowadays are quite affordable; making it even possible to have multiple copies of your back up at any one time (without the guilt) :grin: 

about partitioning, here is a good document from Microsoft:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/313348

do post back and tell us how it went.


----------



## coltmanneil

*Re: what key to press to run toshiba recovery*

Thanks for the swift reply everyone.
Yes backing up my Pc mmmmm.I did try this once using a norton ghost and it took 5 dvds,which is ok because i had a lot on my pc at the time.Unfortunately when my Pc needed a reboot from this source it wouldnt work.???You can also use nero which is exactly the same principle i think???
My question is how do you calculate how much space you need when creating a partition on your drive.
For example at the minute on this pc i have used 10 gig of a 80 gig HDD,but should i really be only looking at the space it takes to load windows which is approx 4gig???I am a bit of a novice at partitioning.
The microsoft info is a little difficult.
Help always appreciated everyone.


----------



## TriggerFinger

*Re: what key to press to run toshiba recovery*



coltmanneil said:


> ...minute on this pc i have used 10 gig of a 80 gig HDD,but should i really be only looking at the space it takes to load windows which is approx 4gig??? -- can you list down what you plan to put in each of the partitioned? may be that way we can help you at least on the minimum size.


----------



## coltmanneil

*Re: what key to press to run toshiba recovery*

I plan just to partition the windows side of my HDD and have the rest as storage.I have noticed a lot of new Pcs ,this is done by the maker.
Help appreciated.
Sorry I havnt been on here for a while but I lost the forum link,oops.


----------

